# ياريت حد يفدنى معنى مشروع مطروح بنظام الـ Epc



## ميكانيكى اسلام (30 يوليو 2008)

يا ريت يا مهندسين تفيدونى معنى 
مشروع مطروح بنظام الـ Epc


----------



## 3zobe (30 يوليو 2008)

Enginnering procurement Construction
و تعني ان المقاول مسئول عن عمل التصميمات والاعمال الهندسيه والتنفيذ للمشروع بالكامل


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (30 يوليو 2008)

عزيزي zope
هل معنى ذلك ان المشروع يتعاقد بعقد design and build


----------



## arch_mazen (1 أغسطس 2008)

نعم بالضبط هو نظام Design And Built
لكن بالإضافة إلى ذلك فالمقاول هو المسؤول عن عمليات تمويل المشروع و لا يتم إعطاء دفعاته إلا بعد فترة طويلة من بدء التنفيذ
يتم العمل في مشاريع كهذه إذا كان هدف المشروع غير واضح من قبل المالك و يحتاج لمن يقوم بعمليات التصميم التي ترتبط بعمليات التنفيذ إرتباطاُ مباشراُ...على سبيل المثال بناء محطات الطاقة أو مشاريع البنى التحتية وما إلى ذلك


----------



## 3zobe (12 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ الجنزوري محمد 
اسف لعدم الرد مبكراً وذلك بسبب رغبتي في البحث بشكل أكبر عن الفرق بين صيغتي العقود , وقد وجدت بعد البحث في عقود الفيديك مايلي : 
بالنسبة لعقود (EPC أو مايسمى احياناً بعقود تسليم المفتاح Turn key) تكون عادة بالمقطوعية وذلك في حال رغبة المالك في التقيد بسعر ثابت وهذا ليس ضرورياً في عقود التصميم والتنفيذ (Design and Build) وهي مايجعلها أكثر مخاطرة وبالتالي أغلى سعراً
ايضاً عقود تسليم المفتاح تكون درجة مخاطرة المقاول كبيره بسبب انه يكون مسئول عن جميع مخاطر المشروع و ان عليه أن يتأكد من طبيعة موقع العمل و اخذ كامل المعلومات المطلوبه من الموقع بنفسه وتحمل مسئوليتها وهو ماقد لاينطبق على عقود التصميم والتنفيذ والتي يتحمل فيها المالك عادة بعض المخاطر المتوقعه في العقد
في عقود تسليم المفتاح لايكون المالك مشرفاً بالكامل على جميع أعمال التنفيذ وانما يمكن ان يكتفي فقط ببعض عمليات مراقبة الجوده للتأكد من جودة العمل كما قد لايكون مسئولاً عن مراجعة واعتماد التصاميم , أما عقود التصميم والتنفيذ فالمالك او ممثله (الاستشاري) يكونان مسئولين عن اعتماد التصاميم والاشراف الموقعي على التنفيذ

وفي حال الرغبة في معلومات اكبر لاتتردد في السؤال وشكراً


----------



## أحمد فهمي المسلمي (13 أغسطس 2008)

the meaning of EPC is the following 
E = Engineering
P = Procurement
C = Construction
This mean that the contractor's responsibilities is all the above 
mentioned
I hope this is helpful for you

Note : May be the contract is EP or PC or E or P or C or EPC EC​


----------



## ابو مهند محمد (13 يونيو 2010)

اعزائى فعلا كما قال زملائى المقصود بنظام ال EPC هو تصميم وانشاء وتنفيذ وادارة للمشروع كمثال مشاريع ال PPP ( Private Public Projects يكون المقاول بتكوين اتحاد مع استشارى وجهة تنفيذية وجهة توريدية كمثال مستشفى يتم تكوين جروب من شركة اجهزة طبية وشركة مقاوىت ومكتب استشارى وشركة IT وشركة لاعمال الصيانة وكل ذلك تحت ادارة مجمعة تسمى ال EPC وكل شركة تقوم بدورها حسب تخصصها وبعد الفوز بالعطاء يظل الاتحاد قائما حتى نهاية فترة التاجير من القطاع الحكومى


----------



## رمزة الزبير (10 مارس 2014)

بغرض توفير الظروف الأكثر ملائمة لزبون تستعمل الشركة عقود المقاولة العادية وعقود على أساس (EPC (engineering, procurement, construction(هندسة وتوريد وبناء) وعقود ЕРСМ (engineering, procurement, construction,management) (هندسة وتوريد وبناء وإدارة). 
عند ابرام العقد EPC/ EPCM(عقد المقاولة العامل لإنشاء المقاول كامل المسؤوليات عن جودة كل مرحلة من مراحل انجاز المشروع وعن النتيجة النهائية على حد سواء.

تمتاز العقود حسب النموذج ЕРС و ЕРСМ بالفروق الرئيسية التالية:
من حيث الاهداف:
o كثيرا ما تستخدم العقود ЕРС لمشاريع نموذجية يمكن احتساب تكاليفها الاجمالية بمنتهى الدقة.
o يستخدم النموذج ЕРСМ في حالة انجاز مشاريع بدرجة التعقيد العالية عندما يرغب الزبون في الإشراف على عملية التشييد من تلقاء نفسه بدرجة قصوى من التفاصيل.
من حيث تقاسم المخاطر:
في العقود ЕРС يتحمل المقاول العدد الأقصى من المخاطر، بينما في العقود ЕРСМ تتقاسم المخاطر بين المقاول والزبون.

من حيث الاسعار:
o في العقود ЕРС يستخدم سعر ثابت بالجملة (Lump Sum) ، بينما في العقود ЕРСМ يحدد السعر بناء على مبدأ سعر الكلفة مضافا إليه الربح (Cost Plus)
من حيث ادارة عملية انشاء:

في العقود ЕРС يتم اختيار المقاولين من الباطن والإشراف عليهم من قبل المقاول، بينما في العقود ЕРСМ تتقاسم المسؤوليات بين المقاول والزبون.


----------

